# Buy points



## rtabern (Dec 27, 2008)

Is the "buy points" thing still an option on AGR?

Can't seem to find the link on my AGR log in page!!


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 27, 2008)

rtabern said:


> Is the "buy points" thing still an option on AGR?
> Can't seem to find the link on my AGR log in page!!


It's kind of buried on the Hot Deals page. Here's the link:

Buy Points


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 31, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> > Is the "buy points" thing still an option on AGR?
> ...


are they still charging the $15 processing fee when you buy points?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 31, 2009)

Right now, I believe so. 

When it was 1st offered last year, they waived it  but then applied it later  and then at the end of 2008 waived it again  - but I believe that ended on 12/31  - so I think it's on again!


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 1, 2009)

Speaking of buying points, I noticed something that doesn't make any sense to me. It says you can only buy or receive up to 10,000 points a year but in their purchasing page their drop down selection of how much to buy goes all the way up to 25,000 points. Why would there be a selection of 25,000 if 10,000 is the limit? Anybody know?


----------



## yarrow (Feb 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Speaking of buying points, I noticed something that doesn't make any sense to me. It says you can only buy or receive up to 10,000 points a year but in their purchasing page their drop down selection of how much to buy goes all the way up to 25,000 points. Why would there be a selection of 25,000 if 10,000 is the limit? Anybody know?


you can only buy 10k for an individual acct per year. so you could buy 10k for yourself and 10k for someone else's acct and so on


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 1, 2009)

yarrow said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of buying points, I noticed something that doesn't make any sense to me. It says you can only buy or receive up to 10,000 points a year but in their purchasing page their drop down selection of how much to buy goes all the way up to 25,000 points. Why would there be a selection of 25,000 if 10,000 is the limit? Anybody know?
> ...


That would be a good answer if you could buy for yourself and another simutaniously, which you can't. So it's still a mystery why the ability to select more that 10k has been provided on the form. :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Feb 1, 2009)

My guesses:

1) Someone screwed up.

2) They sell points for other programs and just designed one drop down for all programs.


----------



## Bigval109 (Feb 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


It also showed a cost for 20000 points has anyone tried it lately?


----------



## soitgoes (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, it doesn't seem to actually let you buy more than 10,000 points. Selecting any more than that on the first page gives me an error saying "Sorry, the number of points selected will exceed your maximum annual limit."

Maybe Select or Select Plus members can purchase more. That would be easy to test--you don't actually commit to buying anything or need to enter your billing information on that first screen.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 10, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > rtabern said:
> ...


Today I saw it for no fee but I could not get it to work.  There seem to be no phone number to call to complain that the website is not working to complete a transaction :angry: .


----------

